# IMAP changé en POP - messages disparus : HELP !



## citronelle (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Depuis quelques mois, dès que j'effaçais un message sur mon webmail, ça l'effaçait aussi dans le logiciel Mail, si je changeais mon MDP sur internet, il le changeait dans Mail, etc. : je ne veux pas ça (je veux gérer Mail comme je l'entends, classer mes emails de temps en temps et que par contre mon webmail soit souvent vidé sans que cela ne vide Mail). Bref, vous avez compris 

Alors, j'ai appelé mon fournisseur d'accès, qui m'a dit que c'était parce que Mail était configuré en IMAP, et qu'il fallait que je change pour POP. Ce que je viens de faire et... tous mes emails ont disparu de ma boite de réception dans Mail et le serveur de réception ne marche plus (je ne reçois plus rien)... 

Help ! :love:
Pour info je suis sur Mac OS X version 10.6.7.


----------



## pb88081 (21 Décembre 2011)

citronelle a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis quelques mois, dès que j'effaçais un message sur mon webmail, ça l'effaçait aussi dans le logiciel Mail, si je changeais mon MDP sur internet, il le changeait dans Mail, etc. : je ne veux pas ça (je veux gérer Mail comme je l'entends, classer mes emails de temps en temps et que par contre mon webmail soit souvent vidé sans que cela ne vide Mail). Bref, vous avez compris
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Vous avez quoi comme mail. Simplement après @ il y a quoi ?


----------



## citronelle (21 Décembre 2011)

@bluewin.ch
Ça a un lien avec le fournisseur d'accès ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

citronelle a dit:


> @bluewin.ch
> Ça a un lien avec le fournisseur d'accès ?



Il faut passer par : http://www.swisscom.ch/fr/res/hilfe/loesung/alle-server-einstellungen-fuer-mail-auf-dem-pc.html avant de changer dans Mail, et demander à recevoir tous les mails.

et là : http://www.swisscom.ch/content/swis...-sie-ihre-adresse-im-e-mail-programm-ein.html il charge un dmg pour les réglages


----------



## pb88081 (21 Décembre 2011)

citronelle a dit:


> @bluewin.ch
> Ça a un lien avec le fournisseur d'accès ?



La configuration peut être différente entre chaque fournisseur.
pop supprime les messages du serveur
et imap les conserve.
Dans les liens fournit par xondousan vous trouverez votre réponse.


----------



## citronelle (21 Décembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.

J'ai ouvert le dmg, mais il tourne dans le vide. 
Sur les liens bluewin, voilà ce qu'ils disent et je n'y comprends rien : 

*POP : *Le «Post Office Protocol» est un protocole de transmission qui  permet à un programme de messagerie (p. ex. Microsoft Outlook) de  relever des e-mails depuis un serveur de-mails. Après la transmission,  les e-mails sont disponibles uniquement sur lordinateur local et non  plus sur le serveur de-mails. POP ne nécessite pas de connexion  permanente avec le serveur de-mails. Le programme de messagerie établit  une connexion avec le serveur si besoin, avant de linterrompre de  nouveau. Les fonctions de POP sont très limitées et permettent simplement de  lister, relever et supprimer des e-mails sur le serveur de-mails. Pour  exploiter d'autres fonctions (p. ex. l'organisation de répertoires  hiérarchisés, l'accès simultané à la boîte e-mail avec le PC et le  portable, etc.), il est nécessaire d'utiliser le protocole IMAP.

*IMAP :* La principale différence dIMAP par rapport à lancien protocole POP est  que les messages restent sur le serveur de-mails et sont transférés  uniquement pendant un bref moment sur lordinateur local de  lutilisateur pour être consultés. Les utilisateurs peuvent ainsi  accéder à leurs e-mails depuis différents ordinateurs, y compris les  messages déjà consultés. Pour un usage mobile de l'e-mail (p. ex. sur  ordinateur portable ou téléphone mobile), Swisscom recommande le  protocole IMAP.

Dois-je revenir à IMAP et configurer différemment pour que les emails ne disparaissent pas de Mail quand je les supprime sur le serveur (ce que j'avais avant et je ne sais pas pourquoi ça ne marche plus) et vais-je pouvoir avec une solution ou une autre récupérer tous les emails de ma boite de réception Mail qui ont disparu quand j'ai fait le changement IMAP -> POP ??? Et recevoir des emails tout court dans Mail parce que pour le moment le serveur de réception ne répond plus...


----------



## Powerdom (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pourquoi vouloir,à tout prix aller sur le serveur ?
Je vous conseil de repasser en imap, de choisir de ne pas supprimer du serveur depuis mail. 
De cette façon vous Gérez tout depuis mail, et rien ne disparaît du serveur. 
Votre façon de gérer la même chose de deux façons différentes sur deux endroits différents....


----------



## citronelle (21 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pourquoi vouloir,à tout prix aller sur le serveur ?
> Je vous conseil de repasser en imap, de choisir de ne pas supprimer du serveur depuis mail.
> ...



Mais ! Je ne gère pas la même chose de 2 façons différentes. Je gère très simplement, comme à mon avis 90% des gens : 
- je gère mes mails depuis mon ordi (sur Mail, mais ça pourrait être Outlook ou autre, bref, c'est là que je trie et fais mes dossiers - c'est bien le but du logiciel de gestion de courrier non ? 
- et je consulte occasionnellement mes mails depuis le serveur bluewin (quand je suis en déplacement). 

Rien de plus normal en somme. Et ce n'est pas "ne pas supprimer du serveur depuis Mail" que je veux, c'est "ne pas supprimer dans Mail si je supprime sur le serveur (parce que sur le serveur, je n'ai aucun intérêt à garder des pages et des pages d'emails une fois qu'ils sont lus). Ce qui marchait très bien avant... donc c'est possible. 

Mais ma question principale reste : comment retourner à IMAP et retrouver mes emails qui étaient dans ma boite de réception Mail ??? J'ai essayé mais ça ne marche pas...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pourquoi vouloir,à tout prix aller sur le serveur ?
> Je vous conseil de repasser en imap, de choisir de ne pas supprimer du serveur depuis mail.
> _De cette façon vous Gérez tout depuis mail, et rien ne disparaît du serveur. _
> Votre façon de gérer la même chose de deux façons différentes sur deux endroits différents.



OUI bon, mais attention à la limite imposée par le provider.



> Rien de plus normal en somme. Et ce n'est pas "ne pas supprimer du serveur depuis Mail" que je veux, c'est "ne pas supprimer dans Mail si je supprime sur le serveur (parce que sur le serveur, je n'ai aucun intérêt à garder des pages et des pages d'emails une fois qu'ils sont lus). Ce qui marchait très bien avant... donc c'est possible.


 ça faut oublier en IMAP

Tu peux sans autre dans MAIL, créer des valises, dans lesquelles tu déplaces tes mails en fonction de tes choix

En plus si tu as un iPhone, iPad tu pourras recevoir tes mails en IMAP sur ces appareils, en POP une fois lus ou reçus par MAIL, cela ne sera plus possible de cette façon. 





> IMAP : La principale différence d&#8217;IMAP par rapport à l&#8217;ancien protocole POP est que les messages restent sur le serveur d&#8217;e-mails et sont transférés uniquement pendant un bref moment sur l&#8217;ordinateur local de l&#8217;utilisateur pour être consultés. Les utilisateurs peuvent ainsi accéder à leurs e-mails depuis différents ordinateurs, y compris les messages déjà consultés. Pour un usage mobile de l'e-mail (p. ex. sur ordinateur portable ou téléphone mobile), Swisscom recommande le protocole IMAP.



Ce protocole est également utilisé pour lire ses mails depuis un poste à l'étranger ... http://www.swisscom.ch/fr/res/hilfe...hre-e-mails-ueber-das-webmail-im-browser.html


----------



## zoubi2 (21 Décembre 2011)

"pop supprime les messages du serveur" (pb88081)

Non.

"_Après la transmission,  les e-mails sont disponibles uniquement sur lordinateur local et non  plus sur le serveur de-mails_"

Non plus...

*A moins d'avoir coché (ou laissé cochée) sur le client POP la case du genre "Effacer les messages sur le serveur après réception"*

"_Et ce n'est pas "ne pas supprimer du serveur depuis Mail" que je veux,  c'est "ne pas supprimer dans Mail si je supprime sur le serveur" _"

Avec POP (contrairement à IMAP) les messages sont transférés et sauvegardés sur le micro. Donc un message reçu dans Mail reste dans Mail même même si vous le supprimez du serveur... sauf que pour le supprimer du serveur il faut y aller via le webmail (à moins d'effacer automatiquement après réception).

Si vous voulez gérer vos mails sur le serveur à partir de Mail (ou autre client) il n'y a que IMAP mais un mail effacé est définitivement perdu.

Si vous voulez conserver les mails dans Mail (ou autre client) et organiser vos mails localement il n'y a que POP mais alors il faut faire le ménage sur le serveur via webmail. Un peu ch... 

PS. Si un mail est lu par POP et n'est pas effacé du serveur, je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne pourrait pas être lu par un autre client POP. 

Je débloque?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2011)

Sil est lu et supprimé, il le sera partout ... d'ou l'idée géniale (ou pas) de l'IMAP ... on a tout bon, plus besoin de quoi que ce soit ...

Ah si, j'ai quitté Bluewin, par conviction  j'ai quitté CityCable (le service mail) suite au conseil reçu par le conseiller, selon lui la seule solution à plein de déboires est de créer un compte Gmail en IMAP et cela à résolu plein de problèmes


----------



## citronelle (21 Décembre 2011)

zoubi2 a dit:


> Avec POP (contrairement à IMAP) les messages sont transférés et sauvegardés sur le micro. Donc un message reçu dans Mail reste dans Mail même même si vous le supprimez du serveur... sauf que pour le supprimer du serveur il faut y aller via le webmail (à moins d'effacer automatiquement après réception).
> 
> Si vous voulez conserver les mails dans Mail (ou autre client) et organiser vos mails localement il n'y a que POP mais alors il faut faire le ménage sur le serveur via webmail. Un peu ch...



Merci ! Là j'ai tout compris !  
C'est exactement ça (là au-dessus) que je veux... et c'est ça que j'ai eu pendant des années... jusqu'à ce que je passe (je ne sais plus quand ni pourquoi) en IMAP, et que tout se mette à foirer. 

Bon alors conclusion : je vais rester en POP mais par contre : comment retrouver mes emails perdus (qui étaient dans la boite de réception Mail) et comment faire que ça marche ?! Je ne reçois plus rien... J'ai changé imap.bluewin.ch pour pop.bluewin.ch et le port 110 pour le 143 mais rien ne se passe. Le serveur de réception ne réceptionne plus... Merci, merci, merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## zoubi2 (21 Décembre 2011)

On progresse... 

1) En principe pour le *POP* c'est le *port 110*, pas le 143

2) Pour ce qui concerne les messages perdus, là vraiment je ne sais pas. Quand le POP marchera, qu'est-ce que ça donnera? Si la boîte est vide je crains le pire...


----------



## citronelle (21 Décembre 2011)

zoubi2 a dit:


> On progresse...
> 
> 1) En principe pour le *POP* c'est le *port 110*, pas le 143
> 
> 2) Pour ce qui concerne les messages perdus, là vraiment je ne sais pas. Quand le POP marchera, qu'est-ce que ça donnera? Si la boîte est vide je crains le pire...



Oui, alors j'ai remis 110 (à force de tout essayer je m'étais emmêlé les pinceaux). Par contre ça ne marche toujours pas. Et dans Préférences -> Type de compte -> c'est toujours Swisscom Bluewin IMAP (en grisé).
 :rateau:


----------



## zoubi2 (21 Décembre 2011)

Alors:

1) *Désactivez* le compte IMAP (Préférences > Comptes > Avancé) mais *ne le supprimez pas* (risque de perdre les mails)

2) Créez un nouveau compte en POP


----------



## citronelle (22 Décembre 2011)

zoubi2 a dit:


> Alors:
> 
> 1) *Désactivez* le compte IMAP (Préférences > Comptes > Avancé) mais *ne le supprimez pas* (risque de perdre les mails)
> 
> 2) Créez un nouveau compte en POP



MErCi Zoubi2 !!!
Ça a marché et j'ai tout récupéré. 
Du coup j'ai supprimé le compte IMAP transformé en POP qui ne marchait plus.
Par contre il m'a créé un nouveau compte IMAP par défaut. Pas d'option POP. 
Tant pis, je ne touche plus rien et je ferai attention en supprimant sur le serveur... Solution bâtarde mais satisfaisante pour le moment  

Merci encore.


----------

